# coyote vs labrador



## 7pntail (Jan 20, 2010)

On Christmas eve morning I let Bramble (90 pounds), Brair (30 pounds and the new pup) And Buddy (15 pounds and my wifes resuce pound mutt that we both fell in love with) out to relieve themselves.

It was Nine O' Clock bright sunny day and unfortunately I had decided not to hunt that day. After about 10 minutes two dogs came back and one didn't return. A quick walk to the end of the driveway, revealed a single, large coyote poised over a lifeless Buddy. I ran back to the house and grabed a shotgun but by then the wild dog had made it to cover 

Then ,the hardest phone call ever made to my wife was placed. We burried buddy and spent a very sad Christmas minus one very special little dog that had touched our hearts for three years.

Later in the day my wife noticed that Bramble had blood on his back and a good sized hole. After a trip to the vet and some staples, Bramble was fine. 

I now worry about my pup and my 10 year old Bramble--this was in our front yard. have any of you had a similiar experiance, and would a coyote or a pack take on a good sized lab?


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Sorry for your loss. Might be time for some varmit hunting...


----------



## mlp (Feb 20, 2009)

Sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## duke7581 (Jan 17, 2008)

Not usually unless there real hungry there gonna take on prey that won't fight back we got alot of yotes around here and have never heard of one killing a big dog.


----------



## Richard Finch (Jul 26, 2006)

Sorry for your loss...Shoot everyone you see. This is more prominent now in suburban areas.




Richard


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Oh no, how horrible, something like that would just freak me out...
So sorry, poor little Buddy...

We now carry a gun, when we go for long walks, lots of coyotes around.
My question, hear them a lot at night. Do they run around in packs?
Have heard that one will lure a dog out, then pack will come out of hiding and attack.
Didn't know if this is true.

Our yard is fenced, but still nervous...


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

7pntail said:


> I now worry about my pup and my 10 year old Bramble--this was in our front yard. have any of you had a similiar experiance, and would a coyote or a pack take on a good sized lab?


I would absolutely be cautious when it comes to both your pup and your Lab-especially since the coyote has been successful once.

My twin lives in Alaska and carries a gun whenever she is out. She's probably 90 pounds soaking wet, so not a very intimidating presence! She and her husband acquired a pup within the last 4-5 months and they are very cautious -never leaving the pup out alone. She's had owls and eagles swoop in when out with the pup.

Their older Lab is allowed out on his own, as he doesn't go far from the house. But they are wary if they hear coyotes. Sometimes one coyote or wolf will try and draw a dog out only to be attacked by several others that are waiting. **Oops-just saw that someone else posted this!

Sorry to hear about your wife's dog. Very sad.

M


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

Very sad, poor little Buddy. Coyotes are sneaky predators who will come after dogs. Stay on your guard all the time. Start shooting them.


----------



## golden dude (Oct 19, 2009)

In my experience they are TYPICALLY not in packs. It would also be rare for a Coyote to attempt to take on a large dog.(Too much risk, and effort) These are two reliable "rules". That being said, never say never...

Steve


----------



## Shelby (Jul 20, 2009)

Since they let the damb wolves loose here I know of several dogs that have been taken out of guys front yards. Had a friend up north he had a mountain lion attack him in his back yard, his shepard dog saved him. Coyotes will pack up and take on bigger animals......


----------



## Donald Flanagan (Mar 17, 2009)

I've seen coyotes climb chain-link fences, so don't trust that type of fence to keep them out.


----------



## Mike Boufford (Sep 28, 2004)

golden dude said:


> In my experience they are TYPICALLY not in packs. It would also be rare for a Coyote to attempt to take on a large dog.(Too much risk, and effort) These are two reliable "rules". That being said, never say never...
> 
> Steve


They may not be in packs but they will team up to take on larger prey such as a dog. One yote is usually no match for a Lab sized dog, but a two to three will turn the average house dog into dinner. Yotes have increased their activity around us, and I've taken to carrying a side arm on a paddle holster when I'm out running the dogs for exercise.


----------



## double m kennels (Feb 11, 2008)

We live out of town about 20 miles and you can hear coyotes calling at night but you usually don't see them. But a couple of times I have been out with all 7 dogs in the field, me on a 4 wheeler and all the dogs running loose, and there is a coyote that will come down from the hill and come within 75 yrds and bark at us. Won't come any closer but will also follow us until we head back home. I keep all the dogs close when that happens, in case he is the one that tries to get one of my dogs to come out to him with the pack waiting.


----------



## brandywinelabs (May 21, 2008)

That had to be tough. Sorry for your loss!


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Sorry to hear. seen this discussion here a few times. My first Chessies' sister Callie got lured into the woods while we were training by one and attacked by the pack. My female Sima(who was a big 80-85lbs at the time) rolled in after her at the commotion and all we heard was a big dog fight happening while we were running after them into the woods 100yards away from us. Our yelling and shooting the blank pistols in the woods scared them off. Callie had to get stitches on her hind quarters.


----------



## Bud (Dec 11, 2007)

I've seen a hunting show where they used a trained dogto bait coyotes in. They will gang up and attack.
Sorry for your loss, how sad.


----------



## Jeffrey Towler (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi

There seems to be a lot of coyotes around my area in Michigan. I hear them at night when I get home from work. If I get a chance, I will shoot everyone of them.

Regards
Jeff
www.marshhawkretrievers.com


----------



## scott2012 (Feb 16, 2009)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Thats tough sorry for your loss.

tim


----------



## Joe Brakke (Jul 3, 2008)

A buddy living in Colo lost two full grown labs to a pack of coyotes. There were three labs that set out on a trek on their property one night, one 80 lb male, 60 lb female and a 6 month old up. The pup returned at mid night all beat up and the other two were missing. They search near by that night to no avale except to hear a pack of yotes 1 mile or two off. He resumed his search in the direction of the yote noise the night before and found his two labs murdered. He expects they took on the pack long enough for the young one to escape.

Broad daylight, family on the back porch and their yorkie meandering around the yard. In a flash a yote ran through the yard, swipped at the yorkie, 60 feet from the porch and missed that yorkie by one inch. Yote proceeded down the street at a high rate of speed.


----------



## Joe Brakke (Jul 3, 2008)

This is real ... photo out of the paper two years ago.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

coyote attacks are now commonplace in many suburban areas, anywhere there are rabbits and squirrels, or cats and dogs with dog food left out you will find the yotes..best thing you can do is NEVER leave your dogs unattended and also if you live in an urban area, do some discrete elimination of the predator....high power air rifle, compound bow
and if you live in a rural area, you will have very little problem finding a hunter or two to remove the problem yotes if youre not a hunter

Sorry for you loss...


----------



## TroyW (Nov 27, 2006)

We're seeing more and more people turning the tables on 'em here. Hunting with greyhounds. I haven't been on one of those yet but am looking forward to it. Usually 3-4 flatbed tucks with dog boxes and inside release on the doors. Driving the fields at excessive speeds and then getting as close as possible to the yotes, let open the doors. The coyotes don't make it very far.
Troy


----------



## Kevin Eskam (Mar 2, 2007)

TroyW said:


> We're seeing more and more people turning the tables on 'em here. Hunting with greyhounds. I haven't been on one of those yet but am looking forward to it. Usually 3-4 flatbed tucks with dog boxes and inside release on the doors. Driving the fields at excessive speeds and then getting as close as possible to the yotes, let open the doors. The coyotes don't make it very far.
> Troy


I use to have a friend in Nebraska that would do this north of Scottsbluff for the cattlemen when they calf in feburary, Those yotes dont stand a chance with the grayhounds.

I have a bird pen out back for training, and I have seen them out about 60 yards watching those birds at 10:00 in the morning with the dogs in the back yard barking at them, not scared of anything so i sneek my 17mm out and it is all over with quick.

Had a pack of 8 run through my property 2 weeks ago, told the farmers around here and it now down to 3, which is very manageable until next year.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 19, 2006)

First, I'm sorry for your loss...that had to be a terrible thing to experience, and an even harder thing to make that phone call. My sympathies to you and your wife.

Second, I'd like to share an experience with you. On this year's Montana trip I saw first-hand how coyotes can work together to lure a dog into danger. I had taken my Sadie out to air before bed and she acted really on edge and was staring off into the dark instead of aking care of business. I aimed my spotlight in the direction she was looking and saw no fewer than 7 coyotes about 50-60 yards out. Even with the light shining on them, three of them trotted off to our left in a line while the others stayed put. One of the three stopped and stood watching us...the second one went on a little further, then waited and started yapping at us while the third one continued on even further and started to circle behind us. Thank God Sadie is as solid as she is with her OB...instead of chasing off after the yapping coyote, she stayed at heel while I took her back in the house. I got a gun and went back out but interestingly, all but two of them had disappeared and those two were out of my comfortable (and accurate) range with a .357 magnum. They both took off when I started towards them (while yelling a few obscenities, of course!).

The point is, they will work in a pack...they will use cunning ways to lure another animal (especially a dog, I think) into a danger zone...and they're among the sneakiest devils on 4 legs I've ever seen. For what it's worth, whenever we're out in the country I carry a sidearm when I take my Sadie out to air...yes..."take her out." She doesn't go out alone after that experience.


----------



## patton1 (Jan 13, 2008)

Sounds like a real sad situation...very sorry for your lose...

I had my wirehair pointer (dd) out for a walk the other day and he jumped a yote out of a patch of woods. He went like a bolt after this thing barking like he was a damn hound...He chased it for 100 or so yard and was closing in before I called him off. I have know doubt he would have fought that stupid yote until one of them was dead..Like most DD's he loves his fur has killed *****, possums, and feral cats...It really can be a pain in the ass at times..I am just glad he has not tangled with a pack of yotes as he would most likley loose that battle..
I bet a sharp Chessie could put the fear on some yotes!!!


----------



## rookie (Sep 22, 2003)

I have had trouble with Coyotes her in Tonawanda NY. I have a 6' fenced in yard and they would charge the fence after my 4 Retrievers. Of course my two Chessie's would stand their ground and run the fence with them, but never the less the cat numbers went down and so did the deer population. It took about a week of this before a few of them went for their last swim in the Niagara River. They passed on do to extream lead poisoning! After a few passed on they seem to have vanished. Still we keep a watchful eye out for them. 
In the town limits where they can not be hunted both man and their pets are in extream danger as they soon learn their is nothing to fear. The democrates tell us we need more gun laws so they cry for more protection from the coyotes. The police come and the Coyotes have gone with the pet owners cat or dog. The police say call us if you see another lol. They tried to shoot one Coyote and missed with their glocks. There is no solution as long we can't shoot or trap because of local laws created by the unknowing polititions.
Rookie


----------



## Grant Wilson (Feb 27, 2008)

We live out in the country. My wife woke me up at two in the morning a few weeks ago. She said one of the dogs in the kennel was crying. I looked out the window and it was a coyote laying down on the gravel drive twenty yards from my window. She was calling at the dogs in the kennels. I don't know if she was in heat or trying to bait them. I went out the next morning and took care of it. She wasn't far from the house and loved the new rabbit call. I don't think she liked the 22-250 though.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

So sorry to read of your loss...poor little dog. The two Labs in Colorado, also...so glad the pup made it back. 

Melanie lives in Lodi...hope she does not have them around. 

We are very much aware of coyotes here now. Our town recreation areas are farmlands that sold to the towns to be used for public access.."open land". X-Country skiing on groomed trails, running, walking...and athletic fields are built on the fields for schools. Trails are built in the woods and maintained. 

We hear them howling at dusk...I think it is their dinner bell call. Really, too close for comfort when walking out there, which everyone does. After work etc..and often do not come out of the woods and fields to their cars until dark. Have never had a problem...but I would not want my dogs out of my sight, either. 

Edit... Bob and I train North of here when staying at the hunting camp. One owner of a farm with several hundred acres of fields and woods gave a guy exclusive rights to trap coyotes. He checks daily. The deer herd is decimated up there. Between the harsh winters (very deep snow) and coyote predation..they do not stand a chance. Very sad. 

The wild turkeys are flourishing, though.. all over. 

Judy

Have seen lone coyotes crossing a field, road etc...but when the howling takes place, it is a group effort. Also...remembering..snow mobiling up north in the Dover Foxcroft, Willamantic, Greenville areas and beyond, we would find an area where coyotes had taken down a deer and it was definetly a group effort.


----------



## Mike Boufford (Sep 28, 2004)

Jeffrey Towler said:


> Hi
> 
> There seems to be a lot of coyotes around my area in Michigan. I hear them at night when I get home from work. If I get a chance, I will shoot everyone of them.
> 
> ...


Jeff,

I hunted a lot of coyotes back in the 70's when there was a bounty on them. Coyotes yowl when they are on the hunt.


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

golden dude said:


> In my experience they are TYPICALLY not in packs. It would also be rare for a Coyote to attempt to take on a large dog.(Too much risk, and effort) These are two reliable "rules". That being said, never say never...
> 
> Steve


I don't think those "rules" are very reliable. Maybe there are regional differences (doubt it) but I've seen them in packs on at least four occasions. Both times I've killed a coyote they were running in a pack. Unfortunately my bolt action rifle was only able to account for one each time.

My dad also had them surround his Saint Bernard's (full grown male) pen in broad daylight (morning, but still daylight). They were trying to get at him.

I agree with the poster who said kill every one you can. The only good coyote is a dead one.

I am very sorry about Buddy. I'd be lookin' to make some stinkin' coyote pay for that.


----------



## Grant Wilson (Feb 27, 2008)

It's funny we were talking about this last night. My wife woke me up about forty five minutes ago (4:45 am) telling me that coyote was back in our driveway. Sure enough looked outside the bedroom window and here it came. I decided not to press the issue, so I'm waiting for my coffee to brew and then it's off to get the four wheeler fired up and track the yote' down. the first time I saw a coyote around my house I thought she was in heat, but this one this morning was definately trying to get my dogs to follow. Glad I bought good kennels.


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Sorry for your loss. We started having this happen with mountain lions. 3 hunting seasons in and it has calmed down. Shoot em all! Wolves too!


----------



## Eric Fryer (May 23, 2006)

We get multiple Mtn Lion kills on pets each winter in Utah. Typically from young cats that are pushed out of territory. Utah has a TON of Lions! We also have quite a few Yotes, someone said it best.... KILL'EM ALL! They are evil creatures!

Back in '96 I killed a Elk about a mile above our camp. I was alone and killed him right at dark. I cleaned the animal and began my trek back to camp to get some help packing him out. About 1/2 way to camp I started hearing twigs breaking behind me and around me hearing little noises. The hair on my neck was standing up and I chambered a round in the rifle as I kept walking. This went on for several hundred yards in some dark timber. My light did not show any sign of what was following me but I was freaked out. While I was crossing a meadow I finally saw some movement and the light showed three Yotes just following me... I wish I could say there were 3 dead Yotes, but I missed my only shot. They ran off, I ran the opposite direction to camp. At that point it was only another 200 yards or so, but very late and my family was worried because I was so late getting back. My family met me, and could tell I was upset, we loaded up a few guns and 4 wheelers and went and got my elk before the yotes did. Never did see any with the 4 wheelers, but I am sure they were watching our every move. 

I have no love for them.... killem all!


----------



## Fowlfeller1100 (Mar 30, 2009)

I've seen um right in my back yard, and they can get BIG. Sometimes I hear them at night, and last year I found a dead fox cub out in a field where I walk my dog, its neck was bloody...


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

ut_birdboy said:


> (snip)About 1/2 way to camp I started hearing twigs breaking behind me and around me hearing little noises. The hair on my neck was standing up and I chambered a round in the rifle as I kept walking. This went on for several hundred yards in some dark timber. My light did not show any sign of what was following me but I was freaked out. (snip)


That would make it enough for me to not go back in the woods again... Long story short, I was on a 2am SAR search with one of my dogs years ago. I was in the woods with a couple of off-duty police officers when my dog comes back to me and barking, freaking out. NOT her normal alert. Something definately upset her. I told them "there's someone here" and about that time, someone or thing went running off as the cops yelled "come out with your hands up" and drew their weapons... I was behind a tree, dumping my backpack so I could make a run for it. Scared the living ---- out of me. We're not sure exactly what it was, but later that night, the cops had arrested a guy that came out of the woods on the perimeter where we were working and he had a bunch of knives with him, and was someone they had been looking for earlier...

This, of course, was only a few weeks or months after Blair Witch had come out. That didn't help...

-K


----------



## golden dude (Oct 19, 2009)

HuntinDawg said:


> I don't think those "rules" are very reliable. Maybe there are regional differences (doubt it) but I've seen them in packs on at least four occasions. Both times I've killed a coyote they were running in a pack. Unfortunately my bolt action rifle was only able to account for one each time.
> 
> My dad also had them surround his Saint Bernard's (full grown male) pen in broad daylight (morning, but still daylight). They were trying to get at him.
> 
> ...


It is unfortunate what has happened to pets. The scary part is Coyotes are as willing(and able) to live in populated areas as deer. When found in such areas they should be killed.

It's probably not a regional thing about Coyotes runnning in packs, and Taking on large dogs. It's more likely a Coyote density issue. In the areas I see Coyotes I have never seen more than two together, and that was only one time. All others have been singles. My Goldens have even "flushed" a few singles. One here in metro while training. Two other occasions in North Dakota, in sloughs. All the Coyotes my dogs have "flushed" ran out of there like their @@s was on fire! A single Coyote would have to be desperate to try to kill a large dog. 

Steve


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

From what I know and have seen, a single coyote will usually not take on a large dog BUT will lure them into a trap with other coyotes waiting.


----------



## Joel Thorstad (Nov 10, 2007)

A neighboring farmer I knew had two black labs, young but full grown. He had his brother's family over for dinner one night when the dogs started barking and the yard light switched on. They all gathered to the windows to watch the dogs chase off one scraggly little yote pacing back and forth in the middle of the backyard, just as the two dogs got to him, the rest of the pack came busting out from behind some old machinery next to the barn, and killed the two dogs. They used the little scraggly one as bait. I felt terrible about the whole ordeal but felt even worse when he told me that the two german shepherds he had bought to replace them fell for the same trick.


----------



## jbb (Oct 8, 2007)

I had a 3 year old labrador attacked last year. Wife let him out to air and he was gone. Couple days later he came home. His tail had been degloved " all the flesh hanging from the tip of the tail". The wound at the base of the tail was the size of a 2 pound coffee can. Had to cut off the tail and vet could not stitch it up due to the tissue being to old to hold the stitches. I questioned the vet why he thought it was a coyote and he said that this is how they eat their prey back to front. I dont know how many coyotes there where but a neighbor lost a calf to them the night our dog went missing.


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

Joel Thorstad said:


> A neighboring farmer I knew had two black labs, young but full grown. He had his brother's family over for dinner one night when the dogs started barking and the yard light switched on. They all gathered to the windows to watch the dogs chase off one scraggly little yote pacing back and forth in the middle of the backyard, just as the two dogs got to him, the rest of the pack came busting out from behind some old machinery next to the barn, and killed the two dogs. They used the little scraggly one as bait. I felt terrible about the whole ordeal but felt even worse when he told me that the two german shepherds he had bought to replace them fell for the same trick.


That story makes me physically sick. I would get downright sinister in my efforts to kill those coyotes if that happened to me. I'm not talking about poison, it is too random. But payback would be hell. Kill 'em all.


----------



## 7pntail (Jan 20, 2010)

I, again thank you for the responses. It is my own darn fault. We have a lot of Coyotes and I certainly was aware of the risk. I actually saw Bramble running across the yard after something but it didn't register. I can only assume he was trying to save Buddy. Buddy was evicerated-tail and head intact (my wife doesn't know this part). He was a corageous lil guy that loved to chase. I thought it was safe because it was at 9:00 am---obviously not true. 

I returned yesterday from duck hunting to meet another rescue pound pooch. My wife now has another companion! 

This has changed how we handle the dawgs. Never again will they be let out unattended. And, I will get that coyote! I have seen him twice since the incident.

Also wanted to point out that we typically see single coyotes by day, but at night we hear them (almost every night) in packs. 

Take care all---John Lodi


----------



## gock5 (Jan 10, 2010)

Here in Central Illinois, just got the following "warning" from our neighborhood watch program!

The following was sent by a concerned neighbor. Best that we all be aware!

“A coyote has been hanging around our neighborhood. I called an animal control
expert and was told they really cannot do anything to get rid of it. They are too smart
to be trapped and killing them is not an option. He said the coyote will eventually leave
when his food source is no longer around. The big concern is our little pet dogs and cats.
Coyotes will kill these for food and keep in mind they can jump over fences with
no problem. The animal control guy said that as soon as the sun goes down, all pets
should be on a leash and with their owners at all times.

Several other neighbors have seen the canine many times. We have watched him kill
rabbits on the trail. He is quite large and healthy looking with a big bushy tail. He is
tan and grey. Special note: The Tipton area does have several foxes around. They
will not harm our pets and do a great job keeping rabbits and rodents under control.
They are a smaller animal with red fur. (Coyotes eat them too.)”

I can't take my gun out with me when I work my Chessie down at the lake/wetlands, within city limits. We also have a Lhasa, will make sure our Chessie is "out" with her at all times.


----------



## vergy (Sep 8, 2006)

I hunt coyotes pretty hard here in northeastern SD. Have had decent luck so far this year but the snow is getting so deep it's hard to get out. Shot one this last Saturday morning. Called it in with howls to about 200 yds. In hunting them hard for several years now I have learned a lot about their actions. Yes coyotes do hang in packs...most of the time they pack up in winter. You may only see one or two in the day time but at night they gather together. Now it may be only a pack of three or four usually. They don't always pack up but do quite often at nights during the cold months to hunt together. They are having a hard time finding food in the tough temps and deep snow so they will a lot of times start following the deer or hang around cattle yards. Now that is my experience here. Coyotes are big pests but one needs to understand what a unique animal they are. They are able to grow in numbers despite the efforts to erradicate them. 
I have too many stories about small packs trying to get farm dogs around here. They generally go after dogs for two reasons. 1. if really hungry--food. 2. And maybe more reliable is competition. They view the larger dogs as competition to their territory. Especially during breeding season which is now through February. Smaller dogs may be a meal. A lot of guys brag that their hundred pound retriever or whatever could whip a coyote. This is not true. One larger lab, chessie, wirehair etc can handle itself against one coyote. Won't win..but won't lose either. One dog vs two yotes is a quick meal for the yotes. In examining yotes, they have large canines and long snouts and are super quick when mature. No "tough" fido stands a chance against a small pack. 
They are born to hunt and kill and are fighting for survival when a lot a times a dog is fighting for the fun of it and then finds itself over its head. These are just my experiences in my area. I'm not saying this is gospel everywhere but in general I think my thoughts hold pretty true as far as most yotes.
I am sorry for the losses some of you have suffered from these critters.


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

For those unfamiliar, Wheaton is a western suburb of Chicago, close to an exurb perhaps? But it ain't the country. 

Chicago Daily Herald 28 January 2010
 Coyote attack in Wheaton:A small dog had to be put to sleep after it was seriously injured Wednesday morning in a coyote attack in Wheaton, police said. The attack occurred while the dog was in the back yard of its owners home on the 1500 block of Camden Place. The owner saw what happened but wasnt approached by the coyote. Wheaton police responded and transported the injured dog to the Danada Veterinary Clinic. Officers checked the area in an attempt to locate a coyote den, authorities said.

(After Chance was bitten and chased by a coyote a few years ago, I got pretty skittish about the critters. But at that point they were still somewhat shy. Not any longer. I had one lock eyes and stand me down in my front field last summer - in broad daylight. That was it for me. Nothing says "I love you" like the right caliber and a good scope, eh?)

Bolt action click regards,


----------



## Tamid (Nov 7, 2007)

Although this may be semantics, coyotes do not run in packs like wolves. If you see a few coyotes together what you are seeing is a family group. By spring they will be dispersed and be on their own or with a mate. They mate and have pups in the spring.

What everyone should understand is that coyotes have to kill to eat and from an early age they learn how to effectively attact their prey and kill it. How many of our dogs ever get into a fight, or learn to fight and if in a fight are they just fighting or trying to kill. A coyote is trying to kill! There is no dog no matter the size or breed that is a match for a coyote unless that dog is trained to fight and kill.

People who run dogs after coyotes usually have two types. One type is used to run down the coyote and hold it at prey. These are usually greyhounds or similar. Then a stike dog is sent in for the kill. That dog is usually bigger and most often an irish wolf hound or similar type. Hounds men would never run a coyote with one dog. Usually they have 3 or 4.


----------



## Chad O'Brien (Aug 7, 2006)

thanks for the info


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

3blackdogs said:


> For those unfamiliar, Wheaton is a western suburb of Chicago, close to an exurb perhaps? But it ain't the country.


I am in Wheaton, and it is the epitome of a suburb. When you think suburban living, this is it. 

The city had a hearing on the coyote problem this last week and as you can expect, the animal rights whack-0s were there in numbers!

You want to read what you and I normal people are up against? Read the comments posted to the newspaper article here --

http://www.dailyherald.com/story/comments/?id=359776

-- Anything that is pro-animal rights (read "emotional drivel")gets voted up by the readers, anything that is pro-human rights (read "reasonable") gets voted down so you have to click on it to read it.


----------



## Clay Warren (Nov 3, 2009)

wow crazy story, I would never guess that a yote would attempt to take a lab. But the smaller dogs are a different story. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Christa McCoy (Jan 29, 2010)

cakaiser said:


> Oh no, how horrible, something like that would just freak me out...
> So sorry, poor little Buddy...
> 
> We now carry a gun, when we go for long walks, lots of coyotes around.
> ...


The ones around here are known for trying to lure dogs out. We firmly believe in shooting coyotes on the spot around here because they are so bad. I have a friend that has a cattle ranch and my husband does a lot of coyote hunting up there. They watch for the birthing cows with their mouths watering. I can't stand the vermin!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Kevin...Cabela's here in Maine had activists protesting outside their doors just recently...in regards to a "derby" or something like that ..in the midwest (not sure of just where now that I am reading and posting...) ...to control the wolf populations. 

News media interviewed a guy that was part of the protest. Said something about magnificent, highly intelligent etc animals..(beautiful pictures of wolves on display)..and something about the firearm type that would be used..etc. 

Cabela's released a great statement to the press...in response. The same must be going on out there? ..not sure when the hunting/derby takes place..


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

7pntail said:


> have any of you had a similiar experiance, and would a coyote or a pack take on a good sized lab?


Yes and yes.

I had two chase my dog returning from a blind at a local park. Unfortunately it is a state park where no hunting is allowed, or I would _address_ the matter.

Sorry about your dog.


----------



## CameronJones (Jan 11, 2010)

I can't speak for how a lab would hold its own against a coyote because i have never witnessed it but about 4 or 5 years ago we had a great dane who was a great farm dog and I watched her spot a coyote about 200 yards out in the pasture and take off at a full sprint. the coyote did not run until she literally tackled it sending it rolling and it didnt take the yote long to tuck its tail and head for cover.She was sweet as could be but a beast when a coyote would come in her territory. i know this doesnt help much just thought i would share


----------

